# turkey leg internal temp?



## sputnam (Oct 10, 2015)

i've been looking at quite a few recipes for turkey legs; some call for internal temp of 165° some call for 180° (the 180° said this helped break down the connective tissue).

I'd love to NOT have legs with those tendons all thru them. 

So, what's your general technique (I already have a recipe) for good legs? (wood, smoker temp, internal temp, time, etc)


----------



## dannylang (Oct 10, 2015)

i always smoke my legs to 170 degrees, and i would love to see the turkey with no tendons in the legs, that would be great.
dannylang


----------



## sputnam (Oct 10, 2015)

i cooked them at around 260° and after an hour they were already at 170°, so I jacked the temp up to 350° and gonna let em get to 180° internal. The legs were 1# each btw. I will post results after while.


----------



## sputnam (Oct 10, 2015)

1.5 hrs start to finish

180° internal temp

delicious....the sinew was definately still there but i pulled most of them out with pliers. i will be cooking my legs to 180 from now on


----------

